
How AI Can Predict Heart Failure Before It's Diagnosed - shawndumas
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/04/11/predict-heart-failure/
======
tiplus
I am curious to know in which part of the analyzed datasets the heart failure
information was hidden. I would have expected that they reanalyzed heart time
traces but it was not mentioned explicitly, was it?

